# 2004 season similar to 2003



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

2004 Pheasant Season Similar to 2003

North Dakota pheasant hunters bagged nearly the same number of roosters in
2004 as in 2003, according to Stan Kohn, upland game bird biologist for the
state Game and Fish Department.

"This was somewhat of a surprise since we knew production was down last
summer, especially in the southwest, leading to fewer young birds in the
fall population and eventually in the harvest," Kohn said.

Last fall's pheasant harvest was 587,600, down less than 1 percent from
592,066 in 2003. The number of hunters was down only 3 percent, from 88,809
in 2003 to 85,982 last year. The number of resident hunters decreased from
63,711 to 59,030, while the number of nonresident pheasant hunters increased
from 25,098 to 26,952. Birds bagged per hunter increased from 6.67 to 6.83,
and each hunter spent an average of 5.46 days afield.

Counties with the highest percentage of pheasants taken by resident hunters
were McLean, 9.4; Burleigh, 7.5; Hettinger, 6.5; Ransom, 5.8; and Sargent,
5.7.

Top counties for nonresident hunters were Hettinger, 19.7 percent; Dickey,
11.6; Sargent, 7.4; McIntosh, 5.6; and Emmons, 5.4.

Annual pheasant season statistics, Kohn said, are determined by a mail
survey of resident and nonresident hunters.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought the guys in the SW said the numbers of NR hunters were down last year.....I see the 2nd best county was Dickey....a shift in thinking in where to hunt in ND.....maybe many of the NRs don't like to pay to hunt as well?

Haven't heard anything from the SW on promotions aimed at getting the eastern ND guys back out there to pheasant hunt. Is there any effort?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Dickey was #2 for out of state 2 years ago as well! More people will be hunting the SW this year...People go where the birds are...The SW has had a better hatch this year and with much better cover this year, the Mott Motel will be hoppin'!


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

I agree, the SW part of the state is going to be a zoo out there. The amount of birds out there this year is just short of amazing. With the rain they have received i don't think that CRP will be open for haying which will add to the survival rate. I doubt that the guides will be trying to promote the eastern part of the state, most of the hotels and lodges are booked years in advance. Most of the clients i have seen out there are non-residents and I have seen articles in magazines such as outdoor life advertising various guiding operations around there.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I really wonder sometimes how valid these surveys are. I haven't filled out one in 3-4 years and I have taken a pretty fair share of roosters in all of these years. I wonder how many people like me haven't filled one out either and have shot a pretty fair number of birds last year as well.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

It isn't because I don't fill them out it is I haven't received one in a long time?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

They dont survey everyone, it is a representative sample.

Tom


----------

